

Why not build a knowledge base whose content comes from phone conversations? - amichail

For example, consider all those phone conversations to company/government help lines.<p>Are you allowed to make those conversations public?
======
tokenadult
There are a lot of legal constraints to recording phone calls. There is a
reason why when you call some companies, you are notified that the call may be
recorded. If you were not so notified, it would be illegal for the recording
to be made.

So your biggest problem in gathering such a knowledge base would be to get
permission to gather the data.

But doesn't this put the cart before the horse? Don't most help lines get
support FROM knowledge bases, rather than making up answers on the spot that
need to be entered into knowledge bases, most of the time?

~~~
amichail
Help lines can clarify information found on the web.

